# Prescription Charges



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Our landlady has just called in to see us, and in passing mentioned the stamps/vouchers for prescriptions are available from the local Citizens' Office at 50 cents per item. Apparently you take them in to see the doctor and, when he/she fills in the details in your prescription book, the stamps/vouchers are then attached before taking the prescription to the pharmacy. I am going next week so feel slightly better prepared, always assuming the Citizens' Office has sufficient stock.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Our landlady has just called in to see us, and in passing mentioned the stamps/vouchers for prescriptions are available from the local Citizens' Office at 50 cents per item. Apparently you take them in to see the doctor and, when he/she fills in the details in your prescription book, the stamps/vouchers are then attached before taking the prescription to the pharmacy. I am going next week so feel slightly better prepared, always assuming the Citizens' Office has sufficient stock.


Martin, I would wait a week or so until the worst chaos has gone by. I restocked what I needed without prescription for a month so it will be calm again

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

My supplies will last until the middle of next week, so I shall have to go then. Fortunately Polis is nowhere near the madhouse that Paphos is. And, no doubt, it will be an experience


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

My landlady was wrong. We went to the Citizens' Office, who laughed politely, and told us that stamps could be purchased from the Post Office (closed) or the hospital (closed). Hey Ho! Let's see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> My landlady was wrong. We went to the Citizens' Office, who laughed politely, and told us that stamps could be purchased from the Post Office (closed) or the hospital (closed). Hey Ho! Let's see what tomorrow brings.


I am not surprised. So much rumors go around about this

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I was at the General this morning, as expected, it was busy with patients getting their prescriptions before the charges come into force tomorrow.

Luckily for me, I asked to see Dr Personality, in and out, no waiting, in 3 minutes. !! What a happy chappy.

The charges are €10 for an A&E visit, €6 to see a consultant, €3 to see a GP. Each drug .50cents up to €10 max, lab tests are chargable too, if I remember, they are .50 cents upto a max of €10.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Geraldine said:


> I was at the General this morning, as expected, it was busy with patients getting their prescriptions before the charges come into force tomorrow.
> 
> Luckily for me, I asked to see Dr Personality, in and out, no waiting, in 3 minutes. !! What a happy chappy.
> 
> The charges are €10 for an A&E visit, €6 to see a consultant, €3 to see a GP. Each drug .50cents up to €10 max, lab tests are chargable too, if I remember, they are .50 cents upto a max of €10.


Can I see a specialist directly or I have to go to a GP first?

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I think you can make an appointment to see one without if you have their name.


----------

